# Burton SO - Photon vs Ruler.....again



## Jonny C

It's more or less like this:
Do you like BOA?
If you appreciate BOA then it's the Photon boots.
The Photon boot is not an entry line boot as the Rulers are.

Rulers are great boots but there are more softer boots than the rulers.

If you are starting, choose softer boots for now even if they last only 1 season. Several examples out there, recommend 1 in particular: Almighty.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I have Ruler Wides and just starting, and I am finding them too soft already. I wish they were a bit more responsive sometimes.


----------



## SGboarder

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I have Ruler Wides and just starting, and I am finding them too soft already. I wish they were a bit more responsive sometimes.


Not wanting to be a dick, but if you find the Rulers too soft you're more likely to be compensating for some technique issues than reaching the limits of the boot. Almost nobody needs a stiffer boot (unless you're a real Sasquatch).


----------



## Scalpelman

I have photon boa and love them so far this season. Can’t speak to the rulers.


----------



## Wiredsport

makinit1212 said:


> All I know is what I have....
> 
> Salomon Dialogue (2012?) in an 11.5 Wide. They seem fine I suppose. I do have discomfort on the outside of my forward lower leg but I do not think this is a boot issue. Likely a set up issue.
> 
> BONUS: For those that have either boot, are you riding the size boot you were previously riding or did you have to go up or down a size?


Hi Mak,

With the SO system a snug, performance fit is essential to function and performance. Unlike a traditional binding, there is nothing to stabilize your foot should you heave extra room or develop slop. 

I see that you were in a Wide boot before. Please measure your barefoot length and width for each foot.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

Thanks


----------



## mlouca11

Jonny C said:


> It's more or less like this:
> Do you like BOA?
> If you appreciate BOA then it's the Photon boots.
> The Photon boot is not an entry line boot as the Rulers are.
> 
> Rulers are great boots but there are more softer boots than the rulers.
> 
> If you are starting, choose softer boots for now even if they last only 1 season. Several examples out there, recommend 1 in particular: Almighty.


How do you compare the almighty to the tactical advs. I have the Adidas and they are pretty darn stiff for me. Only rode them under 15 days but they haven't broke in yet. Debating getting something a little more softer.


----------



## Jonny C

mlouca11 said:


> How do you compare the almighty to the tactical advs. I have the Adidas and they are pretty darn stiff for me. Only rode them under 15 days but they haven't broke in yet. Debating getting something a little more softer.


Not sure why you quoted me since I never did a comparison between Burton and Adidas boots. I never tested or tried Adidas boots.


----------



## lbs123

mlouca11 said:


> How do you compare the almighty to the tactical advs. I have the Adidas and they are pretty darn stiff for me. Only rode them under 15 days but they haven't broke in yet. Debating getting something a little more softer.


Have you tried to tie them up more loosely? At first my Tactical ADVs felt very stiff for me too, because I was used to tighten my old Rulers as much as possible. My initial thought was that I would have to replace them. But then I just started to keep things more loose - liner, inner harness, lacing.


----------



## KubaxPLx

I tried the photon on yesterday, wore them for a good 15mins and didnt like them. Uncomfortable for me and bit too stiff.


----------



## auben

SGboarder said:


> Not wanting to be a dick, but if you find the Rulers too soft you're more likely to be compensating for some technique issues than reaching the limits of the boot. Almost nobody needs a stiffer boot (unless you're a real Sasquatch).


lol, that was funny & i dont think you're a dick for saying that i'm sure there's some truth to it.

at 110kgs i don't consider myself a sasquatch(its all relative i guess) I wouldn't be offended anyway :grin:. 
i tried a pair on in the shop, the sales boy says bend your knees so i did & they just crumpled. :frown:
the look on his face :nerd: was priceless. He says 'i can barely even bend those they're so stiff!!.. you must _*hate *_soft boots?'. I'm like yeah i dont even bother. 

I don't _need_ a stiff boot, but i definitely enjoy the support i get from one. maybe it is poor technique, I'm sure i have that too, but i don't truly know what that means, i just do what feels good, i'm not in the x-games ,i'm just an average solid guy having fun and i also find the rulers too soft.

i'm not disagreeing, i love hanging out here with an awesome bunch of people sharing our passion for boarding & having a laugh, i'm just throwing another perspective into the mix cos everyone's different.

oh & to the OP, sorry i haven't tried the photon so i cant compare, its just my experience with the ruler.
if i were smaller i'd jump on them as they sound like good value. The laces are the same as my ions which work great.
My insanos had dual boa, they were faster to put on, but once done up, there wasnt much in it. if anything the boa's were more trouble needing occasional retightening over the day, but that process was fast.

cheers all


----------



## Phedder

auben said:


> i tried a pair on in the shop, the sales boy says bend your knees so i did & they just crumpled. :frown:
> the look on his face :nerd: was priceless. He says 'i can barely even bend those they're so stiff!!.. you must _*hate *_soft boots?'. I'm like yeah i dont even bother.


That's the case for me as well. I don't need a stiff boot to turn a board, but I sure as hell prefer one. I actually damaged ligaments riding Rulers (100kg at the time) when I hit a ski racer rut in a toeside carve, fully compressed my shin towards my foot and rolled the ankle. I have no doubts that if I was wearing a stiffer boot, there would have been less damage. 

The OP hasn't been back, but I'm of the opinion that anyone 200lb+ shouldn't waste their time with any boot in the soft or medium category.


----------



## auben

Phedder said:


> ...fully compressed my shin towards my foot and rolled the ankle. I have no doubts that if I was wearing a stiffer boot, there would have been less damage.
> 
> The OP hasn't been back, but I'm of the opinion that anyone 200lb+ shouldn't waste their time with any boot in the soft or medium category.


arrgh! ankle & lower leg injuries suck & they hurt like a bitch.
yeah i'm paranoid about soft boots & lower leg injuries. my mate busted his ankle in soft boots, his foot stopped & his ankle kinda kept on going he was telling anyone who tried to help to f-off dont touch it
I've had to hold someones leg while they're lower shin did a right angle it's not good times! it wasnt from boarding & i should add that their other ankle was busted too. still gives me the heebies thinking about it. luckiy i had some heavy drugs handy cos we were nowhere near town(long story).

I don't want to scare people about soft boots, it can happen to anyone in any boots but ughh!.. just please don't let it be me.:grin:


----------



## MrEgg

since this is a straight choice between Step On Ruler or Step On Photon.

I have Step On Photon Boots. I have wide feet. I believe my measurements was my Width was one size higher than the length (Thanks to WiredSports for that). I went for size based on width rather than lenght with Custom insoles & I had no movement issues once both BOA was dialled up (even loosened one or other at times).

Rulers was never an option for me because of Cavus feet. Infact, the only other boot I could get comfortable with was Salomon Straight Jackets!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Phedder said:


> That's the case for me as well. I don't need a stiff boot to turn a board, but I sure as hell prefer one. I actually damaged ligaments riding Rulers (100kg at the time) when I hit a ski racer rut in a toeside carve, fully compressed my shin towards my foot and rolled the ankle. I have no doubts that if I was wearing a stiffer boot, there would have been less damage.
> 
> The OP hasn't been back, but I'm of the opinion that anyone 200lb+ shouldn't waste their time with any boot in the soft or medium category.


I've rolled my ankle repeatedly in that same situation (toeside carve, not hitting a ski racer), and my ankle still feels weird 3 months later. One of the reasons why I want a stiffer boot. I'm at 190 lbs so don't quite hit that 200+, but unfortunately I also have EEE feet.


----------



## auben

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I've rolled my ankle repeatedly in that same situation (toeside carve, not hitting a ski racer), and my ankle still feels weird 3 months later. One of the reasons why I want a stiffer boot. I'm at 190 lbs so don't quite hit that 200+, but unfortunately I also have EEE feet.


oh that is the worst.. rolling repeatedly.. not funny. 
itd take some doing as snowboarders usually have pretty strong ankles.
i can see why you'd prefer the stiffer boots.
i'm picking you ruled out the ruler? what do you wear btw?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

auben said:


> oh that is the worst.. rolling repeatedly.. not funny.
> itd take some doing as snowboarders usually have pretty strong ankles.
> i can see why you'd prefer the stiffer boots.
> i'm picking you ruled out the ruler? what do you wear btw?


Unfortunately I went into snowboarding with very weak ankles due to rolling my ankle during tennis for several years. I can't run on turf without rolling my ankle.

I went with the Ruler Wide because I have EEE feet. Supposedly Burton is releasing stiffer wide boots next year?


----------



## pikm57

Hi again,
Last year I bought Burton Ruler wide (thanks to Wiredsport). I really like them and they fit perfectly, although after last seasons the felt a little softer. But I had some problem with lacing system so I sent them back (warranty replacement). But burton europe sold them out already, so they gave me money back. So, I m on a market for a new pair of boots, would like to know what do you think about Burton Photon wide? Because I m not able to try them in a store I need to order them online, and will be very thankful if someone can tell me how they feel different then Ruler. I know that they are stiffer and they have BOA lacing system (I haven’t had boots with boa jet, but I think I would like to try it). Do they feel the same as ruler but a little stiffer? I ride allmountain but mostly park (mostly jumps) or powder if I get lucky. Thanks.


----------



## makinit1212

For those that come to this thread in the future, I went with the Photon Step On in a size 12. I met the Burton rep at the store local to me which was very convenient. I tried on both the Ruler and Photon for a while. I think I was there for 2 hours. It was a very tough decision. I'm actually glad they did not have the Ions in the store.

I am coming off a very soft boot, especially after years of my big ass breaking them in. I brought them with me too and compared them to both Step Ons for comparison. And I brought along my riding socks as well. It was pointed out to me that the Rulers would likely also get pretty soft after a season or two because of weight. I agree. The older boots were much stiffer when I first got them. The photons were stiffer and more narrow but I honestly don't know what either will really feel like until I have a couple days on the. Just tried to make the best decision I could.

I went with a size 12 and that was an easy decision. They fit me perfectly snug and I am very confident they will pack out perfectly. Heat molded in the store a little bit as well. I had heard that Burton was good about being true to normal shoe size. My previous boots are an 11.5 though, so I was skeptical. I will try to update this post after a few days on the hill.


----------



## Wiredsport

makinit1212 said:


> I went with a size 12 and that was an easy decision. They fit me perfectly snug and I am very confident they will pack out perfectly. Heat molded in the store a little bit as well. I had heard that Burton was good about being true to normal shoe size. My previous boots are an 11.5 though, so I was skeptical. I will try to update this post after a few days on the hill.


Hi Makinit,

You have a piece of misinformation there. Burton boots at size 12 are would equate to a Brannock shoe size of 13.5. All snowboard boots are worn smaller than shoe size. I see that you have measured your foot at 28.5 cm i another thread https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/248746-burton-so-photon-vs-ruler-again-2.html . That is size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which is not a good match for the step on boots. Sadly stores (and reps) get this wrong every day.

STOKED!


----------

